

Bitcoin Deposits and Withdrawals come to iPoker - sachmans
http://pokerfuse.com/features/in-depth/winpoker-bitcoin-comes-worlds-largest-online-poker-network-ipoker-06-03/

======
waterlesscloud
This is perhaps an inflection point for bitcoin. It's one thing to have
bitcoin-only gambling, but to be in a large poker network with real money
involved is a big step forward.

If any other poker sites follow it could be an actual use case for bitcoin and
drive adoption into other areas.

------
sachmans
I know that winpoker is not a hoax/scam for sure. I am interested in how
bitcoin is gaining traction as anonymous currency but more interested about
when it will get regulated.

------
SlipperySlope
iPoker is a scam web site according to reviews on Poker Scout. Association of
this with bitcoin only highlights the buyer-beware atmosphere at this very
early stage of bitcoin commerce and entertainment.

